# Ocular Migraine



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone else have ocular migraines?

What do you do to get rid of them?

What are your symptoms?

How long to they last?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Dynamic D16 "Migrainol"
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=dynamic+d+16+migrainol&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

Also, don't use any aspartame-- most diet sodas and diet type drinks use aspartame. Extra Calcium, B complex, Arginine wouldn't hurt either to dilate the blood vessels as well as Magnesium for the same reason. Tyrptophan or 5HTP wouldn't hurt either. But the homeopathic helps the most.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> Dynamic D16 "Migrainol"
> http://www.google.com/search?q=dyna...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> Also, don't use any aspartame-- most diet sodas and diet type drinks use aspartame. Extra Calcium, B complex, Arginine wouldn't hurt either to dilate the blood vessels as well as Magnesium for the same reason. Tyrptophan or 5HTP wouldn't hurt either. But the homeopathic helps the most.



I have Calcium, big B's, and Mag on hand.
I will give those guys a try.

Double ditto on the aspartame (and ANY artificial sweetener for that matter).........it is poison. (I am an avid label reader, so I do not injest ANY of that stuff!!)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have Calcium, big B's, and Mag on hand.
> I will give those guys a try.
> 
> Double ditto on the aspartame (and ANY artificial sweetener for that matter).........it is poison. (I am an avid label reader, so I do not injest ANY of that stuff!!)


They say migraines are caused by constricted blood vessels, so anything to help dilate them should help. Both Mg and arginine do that. The B complex, tryptophan or 5HTP are just for calming. I do know the naturopath's office carries the D 16 for their migraine patients, but it is so much cheaper to buy it online, like half price of what they sell if for there. Good luck.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I have what my eye doc called ocular migraines, but they don't hurt. They just have this bright light which goes away in about 15-20 minutes IF I get out of high light situations. Sometimes they come on from the sun, high powered flourescent lights, and one time by oncomin car lights while driving at night.
The "bright light" in my focus area is very limited, but in that limited area I can not see, but the rest of the area is fine.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Migraines tell me its time to take a break, I've over extended myself (add to that monthly hormone changes that are taxing to the Liver)
So I take a day to myself and eat Liver nourishing foods and infusions...and pop a couple Aspirin (only pain killer that works for me)


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have periods when I it looks like I am looking through a kelidescope. (sP?)

No pain but I do feel dizzy. I've been taking 2 ibuprophine for it.
I thought it was part of my fibro.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If I avoid eyestrain, I don't have them very often now. I'm careful about screen colors and particularly high contrast or light text on dark backgrounds. Backgrounds that are figured in any way cause eyestrain. I zoom all text as large as is reasonable without having to scroll back and forth for each line. If the site won't work right so I can read comfortably, I go elsewhere. It usually isn't worth having the headache and blinding zig zag lines. I've also pretty much given up on reading any printed material for longer than a few minutes as that strains my eyes too much. Too much sun or fluorescent lights will trigger one too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine started about 8 days ago.
I have been working my guts out the last 4 weeks.

It's in my left eye, in my lower left periferral vision.
It's white spots, and a everything in that part of my vision is wavy. Like when you are driving on hot pavement and it looks like "waves".....

I have had them before but cannot remember what triggered them. It could have been stress or sleep deprovation.

There is no pain.....but it's annoying. My eye doc said it was Ocular miagraines.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sometimes auras are also considered to possibly be tia too. But if it has been going on for days, it's obviously not that, but a call to the doctor is still a good idea. But if there were ever any other possible neurological symptoms sans pain with an aura, a trip to the ER is always a good idea.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

When I get them I find that resting in bed in a darkened room is the best way to get rid of them. First one I had scared me so I went to an eye specialist and he told me what they were and said stress can trigger them.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I've had them but they never lasted very long. Mine are like lightning bugs all over the place - pretty! I get regular migraines, too. When I get an ocular migraine I'm just grateful it's not painful.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

How bout that,I have those too and was worried,now find out its no biggie.

Thank You!


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

my migraines cause nausea, numbness, blindness and the inability to put words together. I am on an anti depressant, blood pressure meds to include metaprolol, a beta blocker, which limits the amount of migraines that I have.

I have a migraine specific med called Esgic II that I take at the onset which usually helps them go away in 45min to an hr and keeps the severe pain away.

Mine can be caused by anything from stress to chocoloate to bright lites, to strong odors. My aura can be strong smells like cinnamon to the vision symptoms.

I had 7 in a week at one time just before I got new glasses and the new glasses were not the right prescription anymore.

Good luck with whatever you choose but the doctor was the right way for me.
I recently had someone tell me to sniff te fu oil every morning but have not tried it.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've had them since I hit puberty, so I assume it has something to do with my monthly cycle. Or maybe it is associated with a concussion I got from getting a horse hoof to the head and getting knocked out... both occured at the same point in my life. I get them 4-5 times a year and they are rarely associated with a headache in my case. Mine start as a squiggle in my vision and then the visual field proceeds to crack in half with a jiggly line which moves outwards. Once it is past my visual field, that is it and it is done. Sometimes it takes a hour or so to finish. Sometimes I feel a little off afterwards for a few hours. Mine aren't associated with aspartame as I consume a lot of it on a daily basis.


----------



## rver (Jan 12, 2006)

My optometrist recommended trying a cup of strong coffee.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

I get 3 or 4 a year, unless I'm pregnant and then I get them every day in the second month. Mine are triggered by artificial sweeteners or hormones. 

My doctor suggested magnesium oxide twice a day and I've been doing that for almost 2 years. I've only have 2 migraines in that time.

Mine are in both eyes and they usually have large blind spots and everything is wavy. They last about an hour.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Mine are about the outer edges getting squiggles that progress to most of field of vision,in both eyes.Then subside in about 15 minutes,getting a couple a month.


----------

